# psr1.com - SCAM - STAY AWAY



## panaman

Basically this is the gist of it all. I had a perfectly working PS3. My problem was that the HDMI port wasn't working. So I just used it over component cables. I've been using the unit for months like this and decided to see if I can get it fixed so i can watch movies in 1080P instead of 1080i. So I called and talked to the guys at PSR1.com and they assured me its no problem to fix an HDMI problem and they told me to fill out the request for repair on their website. I do this and I state in the problem field that the unit works perfectly fine over component cables and that just the HDMI port doesn't work. I pay $20 for the worry free shipping. They mail me a box and a shipping label and I send my PS3 to them. A few days go by and they call me and say that the unit is un-repairable but the tech is going to try a few more things. They then call me back the next day and say that its fixed and that they had to replace the main board. They charge me another $119 and mail me my system. I get it back and now it doesn't even work at all. It just turns on for a few seconds and goes to a red blinking light. So I fill out the contact form on their website on Sunday (Nov. 14th) and state I received my ps3 back and it doesn't work at all. I here nothing from them at all. So today (Nov. 17th) I call them and they say sorry. We shouldn't have charged you $119 and they are going to credit me back $99. I'm like WTF. I then ask them to clarify this for me. That they want to basically charge me $40 to destroy my PS3. They then transfer me to some supervisor who then was very rude about the entire situation. She says they will refund me $119. I have no Idea if its going to be refunded or not. Even if it is refunded, it is still messed up. Because if they refund me $119 bucks that means I payed $20 for them to ruin my PS3. If they sent my PS3 back to me the way it was I wouldn't be upset. This is so unacceptable. Also, why is it unrepairable. Nothing is unrepairable. Could you imagine if you brought your car into the shop because the stereo didn't work and then the next day the autoshop says that its unrepairable and and by the way it doesn't even run anymore. These people are obviously a bunch of hacks that have no Idea what they are doing beside trying to steal money. If I didn't call them and complained they would have kept my cash.


----------



## Ares

Sorry to hear about this, what you described sounds like YLOD which is a separation of the chips from the board which is repairable but it's a process. You may want to contact Sony for the repair at this point or opt to buying a new PS3. Whoever did the repair over there got a little to gun-ho with the heat gun.


----------



## bambino

That is a bummer. I think at this point you may be best off to just buy a new unit. Thinking of repair and shipping charges you would be probably better then half way to a new one.


----------



## panaman

bambino said:


> That is a bummer. I think at this point you may be best off to just buy a new unit. Thinking of repair and shipping charges you would be probably better then half way to a new one.


I went into Gamestop last night and asked them if they take dead PS3's in as trade and they said yes. He said they would give me $60 bucks for it. So I think I am just going to trade it in at gamestop on a new ps3.


----------



## panaman

Just for an update, I still show a charge for $119 from Professional Satellite Repair on my credit card for $119 with no refund.


----------



## Ares

Panaman what model is your PS3?


----------



## panaman

Ares said:


> Panaman what model is your PS3?


Not exactly sure... it was an 80GB one.... I just got back from Gamestop. I traded it in and got a new slim 250gb model. Gamestop gave me $67 bucks for my dead PS3.


----------



## Ares

I'm glad it all worked out for you and at least you have a Warranty if any issues come up with the Slim, enjoy and happy gaming.


----------



## panaman

Ares said:


> I'm glad it all worked out for you and at least you have a Warranty if any issues come up with the Slim, enjoy and happy gaming.


Yeah, it just stinks though.. it seems like my home theater in my ManCave keeps falling apart.
First my Onkyo receiver died, then my PS3, now my HDMI port 1 on my Insignia TV is dead. I just moved my receivers output to HDMI 2. My tv is under warrenty, but I am afraid to have it fixed. The way my luck is going they will destroy my TV and try and rip me off some how.


----------



## panaman

They finally refunded my credit card $119


----------



## gorb

Wow. Unfortunate you had to go through all that. I'd have demanded all my money back plus the cost of a replacement ps3 as soon as it came back broken.


----------



## panaman

gorb said:


> Wow. Unfortunate you had to go through all that. I'd have demanded all my money back plus the cost of a replacement ps3 as soon as it came back broken.


Oh I did, The lady on the phone was quite rude and insisted that they didn't even open it up. Even though a few days before that I actually talked to the tech on the phone and he said he replaced the HDMI board and now it doesnt work at all. So pretty much just stay away from this company. Let my experience be your benifit.


----------



## lcaillo

panaman,

The only disclaimer that I see on their site regarding not being able to repair a unit is if it is "damaged beyond repair." Did you get any explanation about why your unit would fit into that category? Did you attempt to repair it yourself in any way? 

The do have this in their FAQs:
What if my unit is beyond the point of repair?

We will return your unit free of charge or you could qualify for a discounted rate on a warranty replacement console.

...but again, this is very vague. The criteria for determining how a unit is beyond repair is not stated. They do offer "free diagnostic" so I would at the very least expect a good explanation of what was done, why the unit was not repairable, and why it was returned in a different condition than when it was sent in.

They are a NESDA servicer, and should be held to a high level of ethics. The code of ethics is here:

http://www.tvrepairpros.com/NESDA-Code-of-Ethics.html

I would write them explaining how you feel they have not lived up to the Code of Ethics and contact NESDA as well. If they are not going to at least offer an explanation that makes sense regarding why your unit cannot be repaired, I would consider their advertising misleading. They should not be advertising flat rate repairs that include "all parts and labor" unless they are ready and able to repair the units.

As a NESDA member myself I understand that many units are not practical to repair, but given the claims on their site, one would be led to believe that they would be prepared to do so in this case. When you advertise flat rate repairs you have to be prepared to do both the ones that are profitable AND the "dogs" that are not. Please pursue this and let us know what the responses are after communicating in writing to both the servicer and NESDA.


----------

